# Today's Today R4



## boskysquelch (Aug 20, 2005)

...is Cornwall  

Rural racism, house prices  etc etc blahblahblah...maybe of interest to some....some may even learn sopmething...  ...but knowing this programmeatm...prolly not!


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 20, 2005)

Well according to ethnic minorities in Cornwall who have been racially abused it is not the Cornish who are doing it but people who have moved from some of Mr Blairs happy multicultural areas of England to Cornwall.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 20, 2005)

I couldn't believe people would actually get up to go see the Today programme being broadcast at 6 in the morning.. They're a weird bunch the Cornish.


----------



## exleper (Aug 20, 2005)

My parents went to the recording!

they're on holiday in padstow, i managed to get hold of tickets for them.

their idea of a holiday is apparently to get up at half six and listen to Edward stourton yammer on like a twat.


----------



## Epico (Aug 23, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Well according to ethnic minorities in Cornwall who have been racially abused it is not the Cornish who are doing it but people who have moved from some of Mr Blairs happy multicultural areas of England to Cornwall.



I'd agree with that to some extent.

I don't think that people in Cornwall, and other remote, 99.9% white populated areas of Britain, are inherantly racist - but its more that black and asian people are unknown things of wonderment, you only see them on the telly and football pitches. I used to work in a shop and there were occassions were a black family would walk in and the place would stop dead and all gazes would be fixed on them.  Not nice, but by-and-large not meant maliciously.

And I've worked with a handful of people who moved out of urban areas because of 'them'    There was this one old prick in particular who moved out old East London and never stop harping on about the good old days and 'them'. 

On the radio front - is there some kind of law which states that a national radio station must broadcast at least once a summer from Cornwall. Have the Radio 1 lot been down Newquay yet?


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 23, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> Radio 1 lot been down Newquay yet?




I thought there was a pop concert on a local quayside on national  radio recently.


----------

